# Hyatt Dorado Beach and Ritz Carlton



## melroseman (Jul 18, 2011)

Just read on the Marriott site that Ritz Carlton announced the upcoming Ritz Carlton Reserve property on Dorado Beach.  Is this the property adjacent to or near the Hyatt timeshares???


----------



## bdh (Aug 1, 2011)

melroseman said:


> Just read on the Marriott site that Ritz Carlton announced the upcoming Ritz Carlton Reserve property on Dorado Beach.  Is this the property adjacent to or near the Hyatt timeshares???



While the Hyatt Dorado Beach hotel was not that far from the TS property, it was not next door to the Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar TS property.  The Hyatt hotel that was next door to HdM was the Hyatt Cerromar.


----------



## kulanihawaii (Jan 8, 2012)

*Latest news on Hyatt Hacienda del Mar*

Read recently that the former Hyatt Dorado property is now a Ritz Carlton Reserve slated for 2012 opening and that the Hyatt Cerromar will be a Fairmont property slated for opening in 2013.  
1. Does anyone know what this means for the Hacienda del Mar owners (access to Fairmont amenities?)?
2. Has anyone been to the HDM recently, is there any sign of construction yet at the Cerromar property?
3. Any thoughts on the effect of these nearby properties (Ritz Carlton and Fairmont) will have on the value or resale value of the HDM in the future?  Haven't seen many HDM for sale in the TUG listings.  
I've been an owner now for over ten years and rather discouraged the last 5 or 6 years about what was going on and the increasing annual maintenance fees.  I hope these develpments (Ritz/Fairmont) will be positive to the future of this timeshare.


----------



## kulanihawaii (Aug 3, 2015)

*update from H D Mar newsletter rvd Aug '15*

Newsletter says old Cerromar property will become a JW Marriott and a Marriott Vacation Club property.  Anyone know what this means for we Hacienda del Mar owners?


----------

